# New Vocal Chant Tool Library for Kontakt 5 by ODD Samples



## kaned (Dec 10, 2013)

After all the hard work, CCT-Volume 1 is finally ready. It took ODD Samples over 6 months from concept to finished product, and lots of spare time, mixing, editing and sample cutting.







CCT-Volume 1: Chant Tool, is a vocal chant and choir library. But instead of singing, this library contains lots of different syllables, shouts, whispers and some bonus stuff like claps, stomps and snaps. 

In other words, this is for people who want to add some unique vocal sounds to their tracks and productions.

This is ODD Samples first ambitious sampling project, originally meant to be used for a personal project, but it soon became apparent that maybe there are some fellow composers out there, who might be interested in something similar.

Please ensure you have the complete and latest version of Kontakt 5 (not the free player)



http://www.sampleism.com/mattiaswestergren/cct-vol.1-chant-tool (Instant Download from Sampleism) - Only £17


----------



## kawaivpc1 (Dec 10, 2013)

This is the best choir library I've ever heard in a while...
I suggest everyone to use this library for epic trailer soundtracks.
This is definitely the library of the year! 
Congrats!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 10, 2013)

That's some first post. 

Thanks for keeping the convivial atmosphere alive.


----------



## kaned (Dec 10, 2013)

kawaivpc1 @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> This sounds horrendous... I doubt if anyone can even use this!
> It sounds like a bunch of drunken dudes at a pub rather than chanting.



Yes thanks - how about giving the guy some credit on his first library rather than deriding him?


----------



## doctornine (Dec 10, 2013)

kaned @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> Yes thanks - how about giving the guy some credit on his first library rather than deriding him?



+1 to that.

Jeez, the mean spiritedness of this place sometimes makes me wonder why I bother.


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 10, 2013)

kawaivpc1 @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> This sounds horrendous... I doubt if anyone can even use this!
> It sounds like a bunch of drunken dudes at a pub rather than chanting.



I think that's out of line. That's my opinion. You are of course entitled to your own opinion, however making blanket statements like that is unhelpful to our community. It is not encouragement is discouragement. there is some old adage along the lines of "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all" 

I also happen to think that the demo does not show off the potential of this library. The placement of the voices is too exposed, and too dry to make them sound sinister and big. I'm thinking whoever did the demo did this so you could hear what you're going to get. Pull them back in the mix, maybe double them with a pitch changed identical patch, mix them into a track of epicness and I think you'd find this would be a pretty useful tool. Especially at that price point!


----------



## dcd111 (Dec 10, 2013)

kawaivpc1 @ Tue 10 Dec said:


> This sounds horrendous... I doubt if anyone can even use this!
> It sounds like a bunch of drunken dudes at a pub rather than chanting.


Your post has already attracted more attention than it is worth, so I should just ignore it, but instead of just reacting to the rudeness as others (justifiably) have, I want to also point out that your post is simply wrong.

1. It sounds nothing like a bunch of "drunken dudes". The demo sounds like a small group of men chanting, yelling war-cries, whispering, etc. In other words, exactly what was advertised. It's obviously intended to add color to a composition, and focus exclusively on a targeted type of sound that other larger choir libraries ignore or throw in as an after-thought. It's 17 pounds, for crying out loud, not 500. The demo is also dryer than most choir-related demos, so maybe you just prefer the reverb-saturated demos most developers provide. It's funny, a lot of forum posters complain that they can't tell how good a library sounds from the demos because they are not dry enough, but then any developer who actually puts out a dry demo gets told how bad their library sounds.

2. Even if it actually did sound like "drunken dudes", who are you to say that isn't useful to anybody? I'd be pretty interested in a sample library that emulates a bunch of drunken men singing in a pub. That would be a lot of fun. So if you happen to find another sample library you believe sounds like "drunken dudes at a pub", please let me know, I might want to give it a closer look.


----------



## DenisT (Dec 10, 2013)

kawaivpc1 @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> This sounds horrendous... I doubt if anyone can even use this!
> It sounds like a bunch of drunken dudes at a pub rather than chanting.



Here is an exemple of what you could do with it :


This librairy reminds me of Skyrim. Am I the only one ? 
Sounds cool!


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 10, 2013)

Hm...I think the idea is great, tbh. Made me immediately think of an "All Blacks" Haka.




P.S. Edit: DenisT, yeah, I also thought of Skyrim but couldn't find a good clip to demo that sound properly. You did! Thanks!


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 10, 2013)

It does sound like it was inspired by Skyrim. Could be a useful tool to layer with choirs for impact. Yet another commercial announcement marred by a rude comment for no apparent reason . 

It also sounds like kawaivpc1 was drunk when listening to the demo. :wink: 
I hope the mod considers deleting these types of comments from Commercial Announcements in the future. If you don't like it start your own topic about it , or don't even post about it.


----------



## kaned (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the support everybody :D 

While it may not be as polished as some demos it certainly has it's own charm and it took ODD Samples (Mattias Westergen) considerable effort to produce.

If anybody wants to create a more 'polished' demo with orchestration and epicness then I'm sure a free copy can be arranged.

Thanks again!


----------



## Markastellor (Dec 10, 2013)

Actually, I listened to the demo and decided to get this on the spot. I can use this. Exactly what I need for a project I'm working on. 

Downloading now.


----------



## kaned (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope you like it :D 

It would be great to hear what you think.
Thanks!


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd love to hear a demo of the chants in a heavier setting!


----------



## Markastellor (Dec 10, 2013)

Dowloaded it and tried it out. It's just like the creator said. No fancy scripting or frills but the samples are great. With the right processing and a nice epic soundtrack this is ready for prime time. I have EWQL Symphonic choirs, Sound Iron's Requiem Light, Tropar and other sets...this is a different animal for a different purpose, but itt's well worth the price IMHO.


----------



## tmm (Dec 10, 2013)

Phrosty @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> Hm...I think the idea is great, tbh. Made me immediately think of an "All Blacks" Haka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL wow, love the shot of the guy on the other team.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if these chants be synced to the tempo of the song or do they need to be manipulated manually?


----------



## peksi (Dec 11, 2013)

when i listened the demo second time i can say i truly like this. a bargain for the price. the natural sound allows more possibilities to apply mixing which is only good since more processed samples narrow down choices too much. 

congrats for your first library! might grab it myself too.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 5, 2014)

I just bought this and it's pretty amazing. Very well done. Exactly what I needed to add some LOTR type chants/shouts on an animated short I am working. Love it see it expanded on but even so, it works very well.


----------



## kmlandre (Feb 19, 2014)

Meant to post this quite a while back, but just to let folks know, there's an additional demo available for this library on Sampleism's SoundCloud page. The developer of the library kindly allowed me to try my musical scrawlings with it.

After having worked with it, I can say I found the dryness of library is exceedingly beneficial. When a decent verb is applied, it sits very well with instrumental libraries that have a lot more ambiance built in (EWQLSO Gold, in this case).

If you need that sort of spoken-chant male sound, I definitely recommend that you check it out. The price is still reasonable on Sampleism (IMHO) and there's a lot of material there.

Anyway, here's the link:

https://soundcloud.com/sampleism/final-ritual-orchestral-demo

Thanks, 

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## bluejay (Feb 20, 2014)

Wonderful timing sir! I have a project right now that is asking for chanting!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds really useful, well done Kaned.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 23, 2014)

I found some of it can be useful in urban styles. It's one of those libraries that foster creativity.


----------

